# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch Gia Lai - Du lich Gia Lai

## thietht

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *Du lịch Gia Lai* - *Du lich Gia Lai*

Gia Lai là đầu nguồn của nhiều hệ thống sông đổ về miền duyên hải và Cam-pu-chia như sông Ba, sông Sê San và các con suối khác. Vùng đất Gia Lai có nhiều suối hồ, ghềnh thác, đèo và những cánh rừng nguyên sinh tạo nên những cảnh quan thiên nhiên hùng vĩ thơ mộng, mang đậm nét hoang sơ nguyên thủy của núi rừng Tây Nguyên. 



Đó là rừng nhiệt đới Kon Ka Kinh và Kon Cha Rang nơi có nhiều động vật quí hiếm; thác Xung Khoeng hoang dã ở huyện Chư Prông; thác Phú Cường thơ mộng ở huyện Chư Sê. Nhiều con suối đẹp như suối Đá Trắng, suối Mơ và các danh thắng khác như bến đò "Mộng" trên sông Pa, Biển Hồ (hồ Tơ Nưng) trên núi mênh mông và phẳng lặng - núi Hàm Rồng cao 1.092m mà đỉnh là miệng của một núi lửa đã tắt.



Mời bạn cùng *Didau.org* lên lịch cho chuyến du lịch đến Gia Lai để khám phá tất cả những điều lý thú ấy.

*1. Phương tiện đi lại*

Bạn có thể đến Gia Lai bằng đường bộ hay đường hàng không.

*Bằng phương tiện công cộng
*
*Xe Khách* 

Xe QUÂN TRUNG

Xe khách chất lượng cao.
Chạy tuyến  Hà Nội - Gia Lai
Xuất bến tại Hà Nội (bến xe Giáp Bát) lúc 8h30 và 14h giường nằm.
Xuất bến tại Gia Lai (bến xe Đức Long) lúc 9h và 14h giường nằm.

Điện thoại: Hà Nội (04) 3861.6605. Gia Lai (059) 224.0818

Hotline: 0915.119.872 - 0989.196.594

Xe THUẬN HƯNG

Chạy tuyến Sài Gòn - Gia Lai
Xe chất lượng cao 45 chỗ đời mới AERO SPACELS. Khởi hành tại 2 đầu bến lúc 19h30-20h-20h15. Chuyến 19h30 là xe ghế nằm cao cấp (1 tầng) 28 chỗ.

Tại Sài Gòn: 236 quốc lộ 13-P26-Bình Thạnh (cách cầu Bình Triệu 200m). Điện thoại (08)3903.3066 - 0935.272878.
Tại Gia Lai: 77 Đinh Tiên Hoàng-Pleiku. Điện thoại: (059)371.5785 - 371.8889.

Xe HƯNG THÀNH

Chạy tuyến Sài Gòn - Gia Lai. Có chuyển phát hàng nhanh. Bán vé trước và vé khứ hồi. Đăng ký vé qua điện thoại.

Sài Gòn: BXMĐ hoặc 224/11 QL13 phường 26 Bình Thạnh. ĐT: (08)22004005 hoặc 0905.84.8888. Xuất bến 7h tối.

Gia Lai: Phòng vé BX Đức Long. ĐT: (059)2471266. Văn phòng công ty: 78 Lê Thánh Tôn -Pleiku - Gia Lai. ĐT: (059)3.877.877 - 3.877.777

Xe GIA PHÚC

Chạy tuyến Sài Gòn - Gia Lai.
Xe đời mới cao cấp Aero-Hi-Space. Có ăn khuya miễn phí. Xe ghế nằm và ghế ngồi. Tại Gia Lai có xe đưa đón. Khởi hành lúc 19h30 mỗi ngày.

Sài Gòn: 371Nguyễn Kiệm-P3-Gò Vấp. Điện thoại (08)22399056-39857630, di động 0989.974.311-0973.360.666. Bến xe Miền Đông quầy vé số 41, cửa 2A.

Gia Lai: 128A Lý Thái Tổ, Pleiku, điện thoại (059)3888833-3887888, di động 0903.554949-0983.234.249. Lô 18 đường Thi Sách (chợ Gia Lai) (059)3829321. Khu vực chợ Yên Thế-Biển Hồ (059)6284027.

*Hàng không:*

Các hãng hàng không hoạt động chủ yếu trong lãnh thổ Việt Nam:

JetStar:

Website: Home
Đường dây nóng phục vụ khách hàng: 19001550

Vietnam Airline

Website: Vietnam Airline Portal
Đường dây nóng phục vụ khách hàng :
              Miền Bắc Việt Nam: 84 4 38320320
              Miền Nam Việt Nam: 84 8 38320320
              Miền Trung Việt Nam: 84 511 3832320

Air Mekong

Website: Air MeKong | MeKong Air | mekong airline | Hãng hàng không MeKong | Ve may bay | Ve may bay gia re
Đường dây nóng phục vụ khách hàng:
              Hà Nội: 04 - 37 188 199
              Sài Gòn: 08 - 38 463 666


*Bằng phương tiện cá nhân (xe máy)*

Tùy theo khoảng cách, độ “liều”, bạn có thể phượt bằng xe máy từ nơi mình sinh sống đến Gia Lai. Song nếu khoảng cách trên 300km, tốt nhất nên di chuyển bằng xe con hay phương tiện công cộng.

Khi di chuyển bằng phương tiện cá nhân nên mang đầy đủ giấy tờ, chấp hành đúng luật an toàn giao thông đường bộ.
Lưu ý: các tuyến đường trên Tây Nguyên khá hẹp, dốc, cần chạy chậm, quan sát rộng cũng như tránh xe khách chạy ngược chiều (khá ẩu).

*2. Nên đến vào thời điểm nào?*

Từ tháng 7-9, Gia Lai có những đợt mưa kéo dài cả ngày hay vài ngày liên tiếp thích hợp cho chuyến nghỉ dưỡng. Riêng các tháng còn lại, nắng ấm, không khí dễ chịu thích hợp cho việc tham quan, khám phá.

----------


## hangnt

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Gia Lai

----------


## thietht

Núi Chơ Hơ Rông

Phố núi Pleiku

Biển hồ Tơ Nưng

Rừng tượng Quái Điểu

----------


## thietht

Khách sạn Hoàng Anh Gia Lai (1 Phù Đổng, Tp. Pleiku)

Khách sạn Pleiku (2 sao)

Khách sạn Sê San (89 Hùng Vương, Thành phố Pleiku, Gia Lai)

----------


## thietht

Nhà hàng Tre Xanh (18 Lê Lai, Thị xã. Pleiku)

Nhà hàng Biển hồ xanh

Nhà hàng Trúc Xanh

----------


## thietht

Ngon miệng món lụi phố núi

Món Muối kiến vàng

Độc đáo phở khô Gia Lai

----------


## thietht

Kinh nghiệm du lịch bụi Gia Lai

----------


## hangnt

Tổng hợp Tour du lịch Gia Lai - Tour du lich Gia Lai được giới thiệu trên Didau.org
Tour Hành Hương Măng Đen 2 Ngày 1 Đêm (2 Ngày 1 Đêm) - Giá Thương lượng VNĐ/Khách

----------

